# Butt Trim



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack has fine fluffy hair on his hind end. Today he had a nice formed stool get caught and tangled in the hind end hairs. 

Butt bath first, then a little room air dry. Then, I tend to do stuff on the spur of the moment, Jack gets a lightly gentle comb back there to encourage the hair to dry a little. 

With my little tiny clipper (Peanut), I clip kind of close to the anal opening, but not to the skin...just kind of skeaming that little area. 

I continue to gently comb the hind end (the areas on the upper legs, the bum area, basically anything back there). I comb up so the hair sticks out. Then, I took my curved shears and proceeded to trim lightly to even out the area. 

Hopefully, I got enough hair removed to end the butt baths.....I have had to do at least 6 in the last 2 weeks. I will try to get some pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This picture gives you a little idea. I do not like the drop hair (load) between the legs, so that got trimmed too. 

Because, the hair is so long, I had to balance out some the the long leg hair. Just cutting a little here and there to bring the short hair into the longer hair. 

I fluffed the hair UP so it sticks out and then trimmed down. I did round the "dump hair" and clipped in. 

Give me a couple of days to evaluate and I will see if I need to trim again. After all, hair grows. And, I am tired of giving Jack butt baths.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah those nasty Clingons . No one likes looking at an ******* , butt it's worth a close trim to avoid the hASSles . We get Molly groomed now and I keep telling Gwen to tell the groomer to trim her good. I find that you have to thin out the whole rear area and legs too. We don't have to give butt baths but occasionally she gets one caught . On a few occasions I've had to do the unthinkable with my hands and go fishing. LOL If Molly gets one stuck and I'm there, she looks at me with pleading eyes. . Beats a butt bath. Hairy critters ehhh?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is so used to the butt baths he doesn't complain anymore. He is probably thinking, oh good, at least it is not a full bath!

Yea, I hear ya....only way to get off those stools is warm water and getting it loose with your fingers. It does not bother me in the least. You got to do what you got to do. And, it beats having a smelling poop smell. You ask yourself, what is that smell? And, that is the first place you look. 

I am also getting into the habit of doing a butt check on Jack after poops! ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, that is a HAIRY Butt!!! LOL Tillie's hind end looks SOOOOO different!!
I have been very lucky and can count the # of butt bath's she has had on 1 hand! 
I hope the new cut helps you out!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my goodness, that is a HAIRY Butt!!! LOL Tillie's hind end looks SOOOOO different!!
> I have been very lucky and can count the # of butt bath's she has had on 1 hand!
> I hope the new cut helps you out!!!


Those were my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Great thing about living in the south - pine cones! When Gibbs gets the occasional klingon, he gives me that look, walks funny and waits for me to get to him. Simple get a pine cone and "comb" it through his hair grabbing the culprit and all is good He does a little jump/run like it is a party!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

hutsonshouse said:


> Great thing about living in the south - pine cones! When Gibbs gets the occasional klingon, he gives me that look, walks funny and waits for me to get to him. Simple get a pine cone and "comb" it through his hair grabbing the culprit and all is good He does a little jump/run like it is a party!


Aww. My pup just freezes when there's a klingon. Luckily its usually easily removed with another poop bag.


----------

